# New Painter critique my first 5 canvases(acrylic)



## BigB (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi everyone!
New to the forum and also painting. I just started painting this mid Dec.(2017) and these are my first canvases, please critique them and let me know the obvious first things I should start to work on or any other advice you may have... thanks in advance, B


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I think your doing very well. I love the bird and the rabbit, awesome style with the rabbit. Your landscapes look contrived and I think you would do better using photographs for them. Depends if you want realism of course.


----------



## BigB (Jan 3, 2018)

dickhutchings said:


> I think your doing very well. I love the bird and the rabbit, awesome style with the rabbit. Your landscapes look contrived and I think you would do better using photographs for them. Depends if you want realism of course.


thank you! and thanks for replying.... by contrived, you mean forced right? These are real mtns(Red Rock NCA, USA).. so do I soften edges? colors?


----------



## BigB (Jan 3, 2018)

Here’s the mtns


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

What I mean is they look made up. I don't see these mountains in either painting. I only see one cone shaped mountain in your photo and you have an army of them. I think you need to really try to get the shapes and shades/values correct. The colors don't matter to me, I like your choices.


----------



## BigB (Jan 3, 2018)

alright I see what you mean, thanks for the help Dick...
anyone else feel free to give your $.02


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Dec 30, 2017)

They're good! I like the landscapes, but @dickhutchings is right.


----------



## BigB (Jan 3, 2018)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> They're good! I like the landscapes, but @dickhutchings is right.


Thank you JBQ!


----------

